# "It's not super useful"



## Bungle73 (Aug 18, 2013)

Would you attach an SLR lens to an iPhone? Obviously someone thinks somebody would.......



7m52s.

WTF? Why would anyone do this?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 18, 2013)

I suppose that's one way to justify the high price.


----------



## newbie (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't have a fancy camera or lens but I do have a birdwatching scope and have considered making a cradle so my phone can be used for digiscoping.

Never done it though


----------



## elbows (Aug 18, 2013)

Sounds like Sony are soon to announce something related:

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr5-hot-first-images-of-the-new-dsc-qx10-and-dsc-qx100-lens-cameras/

Difference is these come with sensors and just use your phone/tablet for display, control etc.


----------



## newbie (Aug 18, 2013)

other people have made digiscope adaptors though. Easier than for compact cameras cos the in/out nature of camera zoom lenses makes attachments difficult to use, and an awful lot cheaper and less cumbersome than fitting a full slr.

thinking about it I went to a bird hide recently with a screen doing a closeup of a nest. That was (I think) something pretty similar to the op... a second hand slr lens and a old phone.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 18, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> Would you attach an SLR lens to an iPhone? Obviously someone thinks somebody would.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fairly old idea. Something similar was brought out under the Rollei label for the iPhone 3. It was duly assessed by the photo press as being plasticky, and with "meh" optics. They also brought out a tripod-mounted cradle for your iPhone, because obviously a phone with a 3-4inch long dooberry stuck to it isn't the best set-up in the world for eliminating camera shake.
IIRC the ed's other website, wirefresh, also gave it a less than glowing review. 

Using a decent lens on a static phone *can* produce good results, but most of the after-market stuff hasn't exactly inspired those it's marketed at.


----------



## Silva (Aug 22, 2013)

I remember trying to line my first digital camera (with direct viewfinder) with binoculars, and this was over 10 years ago. There were always contraptions to give low-end cameras some zooming abilities, even before camera phones appeared.

The main problem of these devices is the quality won't be good enough for professional use, and is too cumbersome for everyday users to carry around.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 22, 2013)

You can get some good results with a bit of creativity. He's a shot taken on an iphone.







the blurb

The iphone has a nice camera.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> You can get some good results with a bit of creativity. He's a shot taken on an iphone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not "nice" enough to justifying spending £160 on an adapter and then another several hundred pounds on a lens(es). You've got to have a few screws lose to even think about wanting to attach an SLR lens to a camera phone.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 22, 2013)

Silva said:


> I remember trying to line my first digital camera (with direct viewfinder) with binoculars, and this was over 10 years ago. There were always contraptions to give low-end cameras some zooming abilities, even before camera phones appeared.
> 
> The main problem of these devices is the quality won't be good enough for professional use, and is too cumbersome for everyday users to carry around.


I know.  I have an F-Adapter I bought for my A80, but this idea is just silly.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 22, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> It's not "nice" enough to justifying spending £160 on an adapter and then another several hundred pounds on a lens(es). You've got to have a few screws lose to even think about wanting to attach an SLR lens to a camera phone.


 
Art isn't about having the right tools all the time. It's _sometimes_ about abusing tools for a new purpose, or using them in a way not previous envisaged.

I think you have to have a screw loose to buy an iphone full stop (cost!) but to someone on megabucks, the £160 on top of the £600 for the phone isn't a big deal.


----------

